# What causes popcorn buds?



## RickWhite (Mar 29, 2010)

Question for people well versed in plant biology.

Until recently, I believed the popcorn bud was caused by low light levels. Now, I am begining to wonder if it isn't distance from the main growing shoot that causes sparce bud formation. 

As you know, topping a plant causes a hormonal change that encourages growth of the latteral shoots. Might it be a good idea to top all of your latteral shoots too?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 29, 2010)

Pretty sure it's just cause it doesnt have as much light, and they are new branches so they haven't had as much time under the light as the main cola...


----------



## RickWhite (Mar 29, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> Pretty sure it's just cause it doesnt have as much light, and they are new branches so they haven't had as much time under the light as the main cola...


I thought that too. But, a recent grow in which they received plenty of light suggested otherwise.

Is there anyone who knows for sure if the popcorn buds have anything to do with distance from the growing shoots?


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Mar 29, 2010)

Light penetration problems will cause pop corn buds, or even an underdeveloped branch will put out small buds.

The thicker the branch, the bigger the buds.

I always us an oscillating fan to strengthen the stems/branches which in turn gives you donkey dicks!!!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 29, 2010)

Ill post up a pic of my plant later today, its under lst and last time I counted there were 20 total tops, all gettting equal light...

As for the topic- how do you think scrog works, ya know?


----------



## IAm5toned (Mar 29, 2010)

too much N in mid- to late stage flowering will cause popcorn buds


----------



## RickWhite (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, it turns out I found the answer to my own question. It has nothing to do with light - it is called apical dominance and has to do with the inhibitory effect of auxin. Essentially, the auxin in the growing shoot inhibits the growth at the other nodes on the branch or meristem.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apical_dominance

I have a beautiful specimen that will have all terminal shoots pruned as an experiment.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Mar 29, 2010)

RickWhite said:


> Well, it turns out I found the answer to my own question. It has nothing to do with light - it is called apical dominance and has to do with the inhibitory effect of auxin. Essentially, the auxin in the growing shoot inhibits the growth at the other nodes on the branch or meristem.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apical_dominance
> 
> I have a beautiful specimen that will have all terminal shoots pruned as an experiment.[/QUOTEI]I wanna see pics,,,of your plants


----------



## IAm5toned (Mar 29, 2010)

RickWhite said:


> Well, it turns out I found the answer to my own question. It has nothing to do with light - it is called apical dominance and has to do with the inhibitory effect of auxin. Essentially, the auxin in the growing shoot inhibits the growth at the other nodes on the branch or meristem.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apical_dominance
> 
> I have a beautiful specimen that will have all terminal shoots pruned as an experiment.


i would wait untill buds have formed on the shoots before i do that, or else your just going to top the plant and have 2 shoots, instead of encouraging more productive flowering on the lower branches... give it 2-3 weeks of flower before you make the cuts... just my own experience


----------



## Kriegs (Mar 29, 2010)

What I did last year, and will likely repeat .. is to chop the top colas, leave the lower 1/3 - 1/2 of the plant with the fluffy popcorn bud, then lower the light to it and let it ride for another 2-3 weeks. You'll be amazed how much that stuff will tighten up.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 30, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> too much N in mid- to late stage flowering will cause popcorn buds


Not necessarily. You should give a plant enough N to sustain good leaf production and maintenance thru harvest. If that means a 30-10-10, then that's what you should do. 



RickWhite said:


> Question for people well versed in plant biology.
> 
> Until recently, I believed the popcorn bud was caused by low light levels. Now, I am begining to wonder if it isn't distance from the main growing shoot that causes sparce bud formation.


Yep, function is called "apical dominance".

*The apical bud (or tip) produces the growth hormone auxin, which not only promotes cell division, but also diffuses downwards and inhibits the development of lateral bud growth which would otherwise compete with the apical tip for light and nutrients. Removing the apical tip and its suppressive hormone allows the lower dormant lateral buds to develop and the buds between the leaf stalk and stem to produce new shoots which compete to become the lead growth.

*Great question

UB


----------



## gnarnia (Mar 30, 2010)

I lollipop mine - cut at least 1/3 of the lower branches (unless there is a really thick one) a couple weeks before flowering. it will shock your plant and you might not notice much, if any, growth for a few days... totally normal. A couple days before flowering strip the bottoms of the lower branches - leaves and budsites (where popcorn buds usually build up) and remove any wimpy looking branches. this will cause your plants to make much more dense buds toward the tops of the branches and the plant wont waste any energy / nutrients on producing popcorn buds (though they are great for hash). it also helps light to disperse much better across all of your colas. 

i have recently started doing this and the difference is mind botteling.

chopping the top and waiting for the rest to catch up is good too because if you use a 30x scope you'll notice that the top colas' trichs are more ripe than the lower ones.


----------



## RickWhite (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm thinking of pruning the entire 3 shoot tops from every branch forcing all the branch nodes to form new shoots which will of course become buds. After all, we are after large numbers of hardy shoots, not long stems.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Mar 31, 2010)

RickWhite said:


> I'm thinking of pruning the entire 3 shoot tops from every branch forcing all the branch nodes to form new shoots which will of course become buds. After all, we are after large numbers of hardy shoots, not long stems.


I say do it,,,It would be easier outdoors than in IMO.
Use chicken wire to suppot the branches and weight. I THINK THIS HAS ALREDY BEEN DONE,,caps lock


----------



## DaveCoulier (Apr 2, 2010)

RickWhite said:


> Question for people well versed in plant biology.
> 
> Until recently, I believed the popcorn bud was caused by low light levels. Now, I am begining to wonder if it isn't distance from the main growing shoot that causes sparce bud formation.
> 
> As you know, topping a plant causes a hormonal change that encourages growth of the latteral shoots. Might it be a good idea to top all of your latteral shoots too?


OP, read here: http://algorithmicbotany.org/FSPM07/Individual/10.pdf. 

This will expand on how Auxins affect flowering.


----------



## quillo (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a plant in late flower in a booth, and it's leaves are dense enough to almost completely block light from below, leaving the plant pot and booth floor almost in darkness. There are popcorn buds growing even down there, and though they aren't as dense as those in the light, and though their color is a ghostly pale green, still they are as densely covered with trichromes as any flowering surface on the plant and promise to be good quality smoke material. What do people have against popcorn buds anyway?


----------

